# USB Header to Regular USB



## ZeroSec

*<SOLVED> USB Header to Regular USB*

So first of all i apologize if i made this thread in the wrong place or anything of that sort, this is my first post here (or on any forum for that matter) and don't want to offend anyone, so mods feel free to move this post if necessary.

I have searched long and hard for finding what I'am looking for, basically I have a internal card reader / usb hub that would normally connect to a 8/9 pin header on my mobo, for lack of willingness to go out and buy a usb card reader, and I'm fairly certain that i have all the tools to do this, I want to convert it from being a mobo pin connector to a standard usb plug that i can connect to any external usb port. 

Tl;Dr:
My problem is that the card reader has 8 wires, and a USB only has 4. So if someone could either point me in the right direction or tell me I'm stupid for not wanting to spend the 20$ to buy one, that would be astounding. Cheers

-Brandon


----------



## StrangleHold

Is this what your talking about? To plug the reader into and then plug into the USB on the back of the computer, instead of internal.


----------



## ZeroSec

StrangleHold said:


> Is this what your talking about? To plug the reader into and then plug into the USB on the back of the computer, instead of internal.
> 
> Sort of, this is what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I basically need a wiring diagram of which of the 8 wires connects to which of the 4 USB wires


----------



## StrangleHold




----------



## ZeroSec

StrangleHold said:


>



I assume color of the wires makes no difference? as none of the wires i have here correspond to any of those.


----------



## StrangleHold

Well most USB wires I have seen are either Red/Yellow/Green and Black or Red/White/Green and Black.

Edit.
Since you have the reader with the USB header connector, if it has 8 wires each side is a single USB connector. Should be pretty easy to match them up.


----------



## ZeroSec

StrangleHold said:


> Well most USB wires I have seen are either Red/Yellow/Green and Black or Red/White/Green and Black.



the card readers wires are, black, black, blue, green, yellow, white, red, orange.

Do just the black, red, white, and green wire's go to a usb, or?


----------



## StrangleHold

Is this what the connector looks like? Is so, each side is a single connector.


----------



## ZeroSec

StrangleHold said:


> Is this what the connector looks like? Is so, each side is a single connector.
> 
> 
> Here is exactly what i'm working with.
> 
> [IMG]http://s24.postimg.org/c5kh4ed2d/IMG_20130730_174801.jpg


----------



## StrangleHold

Would have been easier before you cut the end off, lol. Could have just matched one side. My guess is just match the black/Green/White/Red, like you said.


----------



## ZeroSec

StrangleHold said:


> Would have been easier before you cut the end off, lol. Could have just matched one side. My guess is just match the black/Green/White/Red, like you said.




Alright, I'll try that. but don't the other wires do something? lol..


----------



## StrangleHold

The connector was for a double pin motherboard header


----------



## ZeroSec

StrangleHold said:


> The connector was for a double pin motherboard header



So that means there are useless wires?

Just tried what you said, the usb input on the card reader works, the card reader slots don't. Any ideas?

It's obviously the extra 3 wires, the question is where do they go
(Orange, Blue, & Yellow)


----------



## StrangleHold

Trace the wires back up to the connector on the card. Match the wires up to the ones on the otherside in the same order.


----------



## ZeroSec

StrangleHold said:


> Trace the wires back up to the connector on the card. Match the wires up to the ones on the otherside in the same order.



Orange = Red, Yellow = White, Blue = Green.

I'll try out this theory tomorrow afternoon and post back here weather it's been solved or not.

Cheers for your help so far!


----------



## CorruptHawkeyez

If you still have the USB header connector you can find out what color wires go to what pin on the USB header. Once u find that out report back with your findings. You might need an ohm meter to find out.


----------



## ZeroSec

Alright heres what i just tried, 

Red+Orange - Red, Black - Black, Blue+Green - Green, Yellow+White - White.

When i plug it in to my computer, it says "usb device not recognized" (this is with and without a sd card + usb device plugging into it)


Any other ideas on combinations?

NOTE, I am fairly certain that orange is also a positive hot wire as with closer inspection it appears the red, orange, and black wires are a slightly lower gauge then all other wires.

@CorruptHawkeyez The way that it is laid out on the header is as follows
from left to right
top:empty, shield, green, white, red.
Bottom:empty, shield+ground, blue, yellow, orange.


----------



## CorruptHawkeyez

You need 2 USB plugs for starters.

On the first one try: 

card reader > USB cable

red > red
white > white
green > green
shield > black

2nd USB cable:
orange > red
yellow > white
blue > green
shield > black

You may have to have both plugged in before you startup your PC.


----------



## ZeroSec

CorruptHawkeyez said:


> You need 2 USB plugs for starters.
> 
> On the first one try:
> 
> card reader > USB cable
> 
> red > red
> white > white
> green > green
> shield > black
> 
> 2nd USB cable:
> orange > red
> yellow > white
> blue > green
> shield > black
> 
> You may have to have both plugged in before you startup your PC.




Sweetas, Just used one usb cable, don't care about the usb port on the card reader anyway. so i used the
orange > red
yellow > white
blue > green
shield > black
scheme and it works all good. Cheers for your help!


Just out of curiosity, Why wouldn't it work with just one usb?

And i apologize but how do i mark this as [solved]?


----------



## ZeroSec

Here are some pictures of the end result if anyone cares.













And I ran out of heat shrink, didn't do it to look "cool" or something.


----------



## CorruptHawkeyez

OK, glad it worked out, did not know why it had all those wires in there...now I do, the extra USB port on the reader itself has it's own wires separate from the reader.

You should be able to go to the 1st original post and edit that, it might let you change the title there to add <SOLVED>


----------



## ZeroSec

CorruptHawkeyez said:


> OK, glad it worked out, did not know why it had all those wires in there...now I do, the extra USB port on the reader itself has it's own wires separate from the reader.
> 
> You should be able to go to the 1st original post and edit that, it might let you change the title there to add <SOLVED>



In the "advanced edit mode" of the first post.

Cheers

Edit:    That changed it at the top of the thread but not in the main list


----------

